

MIT's Open courseware expanding to other top tier schools - iamelgringo
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/M/MEGAUNIVERSITY_WORLD_CLASSROOM?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-12-29-12-49-41

======
jimbokun
Weird. I was just in the middle of watching lecture 3 of Strang's course.

